# Fernwartung á la cosy von ewon



## MFreiberger (17 Dezember 2021)

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fernwartungssystem, dass funktionell dem cosy von ewon in Verbindung mit dem Talk2M-Dienst entspricht.
Das Problem beim cosy ist, dass F-Steuerungen von SIEMENS nicht supportet werden. Aber genau zu einer solchen Steuerung (1515-F) muss ich einen Fernwartungszugang einrichten.

Kennt Jemand Alternativen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Dezember 2021)

Secomea - Your Industrial IoT Solution for Remote Maintenance
					

Secure Remote Maintenance - Your industrial IoT solution to cover all aspects from remote access to cloud analytics.




					www.secomea.com
				








						Startseite | MB connect line GmbH
					

Ihr Experte für sichere Fernwartung, Industrial IoT und Industrial Security. Erfolgreiche Digitalisierung seit mehr als 25 Jahren.




					mbconnectline.com
				



auf gleichem Portal aufsetzend: https://www.helmholz.de/de/produkte/industrial-remote-solutions/myrex24

Reine VPN-Portale:

Sinema Remote Connect von Siemens
mGuard von Phoenix
https://www.mdex.de
Reihenfolge ohne Wertung...


----------



## Windoze (17 Dezember 2021)

Was soll denn nicht mit einer F-CPU funktionieren. Wir benutzen fast ausschließlich eWons zur Fernwartung (Cosy und Flexy) und haben seit Jahren nur F-CPUs (1500 und 1200). Habe bis jetzt keine Probleme durch die F-CPU feststellen können.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Dezember 2021)

Windoze schrieb:


> Was soll denn nicht mit einer F-CPU funktionieren. Wir benutzen fast ausschließlich eWons zur Fernwartung (Cosy und Flexy) und haben seit Jahren nur F-CPUs (1500 und 1200). Habe bis jetzt keine Probleme durch die F-CPU feststellen können.



Das kann ich nicht sagen. Es wurde nur auf das Risiko hingewiesen, dass es möglicherweise zu Problemen führen kann. Das hat mir der Support von ewon gesagt und das finde ich auch auf der Internetpräsenz:





Deswegen ist Deine Aussage für mich sehr hilfreich. Denn damit habe ich zumindest eine Information aus dem Feld. Vielen Dank noch mal dafür!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## TobiasM (17 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht können die Anbieter, die hier im Forum unterwegs sind, etwas dazu sagen. Vielleicht ist der Netzwerkzugriff und damit die Fernwartung auch an bestimmten Punkten eingeschränkt?

@IXON GmbH

@svenrothenpieler (insys)

@MB connect line GmbH

@Process-Informatik GmbH


----------



## t.s (17 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt auch gewundert. Wir nutzen die Ewons sowohl für normale, als auch F-CPUs und mir ist bis jetzt nie ein Problem aufgefallen.
Wäre gut zu wissen, wenn es hier Einschränkungen gibt.

VG t.s


----------



## david.cordier (17 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

wir nutzen ausschließlich Cosys und auch fast immer F-Steuerungen, hatten beim normalen Fernwarten nie Probleme. 
Es gab bei einem Kollegen einmal ein Ereignis beim übertragen vom F-Programm was in einem vor Ort Einsatz geendet hat aber sonst keine Probleme. F-Beobachten geht ohne wenn und aber.

Gruss


----------



## Matze001 (17 Dezember 2021)

Ich vermute mal die werden das reinschreiben, um sich abzusichern. (Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, das sie für nix belangt werden können)
Nicht das es heißt "jaaahaaa... aber weil ihr das ermöglicht hat jetzt der Kerl ein F-Programm aus der Ferne eingespielt, und deshalb ist nun jemand kaputt"... 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerrit-S (19 Dezember 2021)

Mit den F-CPUs hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme.

Es gibt da nur zwei Sachen bei denen ich bisher keine einfache Möglichkeit gefunden habe:
- Neuen Pofinetgeräten einen Namen zu geben wenn es nicht über die Topologie funktioniert hat.
Das soll wohl daran liegen das der Broadcast nicht verarbeitet wird.
Aktuelle Lösung, Software hierzu auf einem der Panel-PCs installieren und über RemoteDesktop arbeiten.
- Und etwas spezieller; die zwei Netzwerke eines IPC mit Soft-SPS über einen eWon erreichbar zu haben. 
Aktuelle Lösung, zwei eWons im Schrank.

Viele Grüße

Gerrit


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2021)

Gerrit-S schrieb:


> - Neuen Pofinetgeräten einen Namen zu geben wenn es nicht über die Topologie funktioniert hat.
> Das soll wohl daran liegen das der Broadcast nicht verarbeitet wird.



Funktioniert das überhaupt mit einer Ferwartungslösung ohne Probleme?


----------



## Wincctia (19 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Funktioniert das überhaupt mit einer Ferwartungslösung ohne Probleme?


Hallo Blockmove wir haben hier Genua , das Arbeitet mit einem VPN und Loop Back Adapter, hier funktioniert das zuweisen über die Fernwartun, ist aber alles in allem recht aufwendig zu konfigurieren.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove wir haben hier Genua , das Arbeitet mit einem VPN und Loop Back Adapter, hier funktioniert das zuweisen über die Fernwartun, ist aber alles in allem recht aufwendig zu konfigurieren.
> 
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Loop Back Adapter ... Also nicht nur der übliche TCP/IP VPN-Tunnel.
Somit unabhängig von TCP/IP und alle Protokolle ab ISO OSI Layer 4 funktionieren?


----------



## Wincctia (19 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Loop Back Adapter ... Also nicht nur der übliche TCP/IP VPN-Tunnel.
> Somit unabhängig von TCP/IP und alle Protokolle ab ISO OSI Layer 4 funktionieren?


Hallo Blockmove, 

soweit ich weis ja, bin bei uns nur ^Anwender^ und schalte Firmen bei Bedarf frei. Haben sie mir gesagt das Pn Namen zuweisen und Teilnehmer suchen funktionier. 


Gruß Tia


----------

